# Kurvenpunkte bearbeiten - wie gehts präzise?



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

In Illu und FH kann man die Kurvenpunkt nicht numerisch verändern.
Nur über die fürchterlichen Anpasser.

QuarkXPress ist, soweit ich sehe, das einzige Programm,
das eine numerische Änderung zulässt.
Übel, ausgerechnet ein Seitenlayouter,
wo man das da doch viel weniger braucht 

Wie macht ihr das in Illu und FH?

Gerade, wenn besonders "symmetrische" Pfade gewünscht sind,
wird das Rummgefummel an den Anfassern zu einer echten Tortur.
Gibts da so was wie ne Lösung?
Oder regt sich wenigstens noch jemand darüber auf?

Lasst uns ne Montagsdemo gegen debile Anfasser
und peinliches Rummgefummel machen!


----------



## thoru (5. September 2004)

Mir erschliesst sich nocht nicht so ganz die Wichtigkeit dieser, von dir vermißten,
Funktion. Gib mir und allen Interessierten hier doch bitte ein Anwendungsbeispiel,
am liebsten natürlich mit Bild.


cu
thoru


----------



## thoru (5. September 2004)

Hallo picrasso

Nachdem ich den Thread im Phostshop-Abteil gelesen habe wäre diese 
Funtkion natürlich sehr hilfreich wenn man im nachhinein den Eckreadius bei
einem Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken ändern möchte. Die Funktion in
Fireworks ist dagegen schon eine feine Erfindung.


cu
thoru


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

o.k. - hier ist ganz grob das Problem
(kann jetzt so schnell kein Bild hochladen, sorry):

Du zeichnest mit der Hand eine sich verjüngende Schlangenlinie.
Die ist natürlich ziemlich ungleichmäßig, halt von Hand.
Sie soll aber gleichmäßige, sich unregelmäßig verkleinernde Kurven aufweisen.

Das heißt, die Kurvengrade müssen alle die gleichen Werte aufweisen.

Einfach wäre es, wenn sich eine GLEICHMÄSSIGE Schlangenlinie verjüngt.
Das kannst du grob mit dem duplizieren einer kurve
und einem Kippen des ganzen Gebildes nach hinten eredigen.

Sobald unterschiedlich große Kurven mit gleichem Grad zu erstellen sind,
wird es unangenehm.
Da hätte ich schon gern eine Möglichkeit zum numerischen Einstellen
der Kurvengrade.


----------



## noizeemusic (27. September 2004)

Hallo,

weiß nicht, ob es zuviel aufwand ist, aber wenn du Hilfslinien nimmst und dir deine Punkte markierst, kannst du zumindest exakt positionieren, oder?


----------



## PDeffer (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke auch, mit Magn. Hilfslinien, einer Schrittweiteneinstellung unter Voreinstellungen und der Tastatur anstatt Maus kommt man schon hin, oder?
Die Punktposition kann man ja ueber das Konvertieren-Fenster einstellen. Bliebe nur noch der "Hebel". Aber wie gesagt, s.o..
PDeffer


----------

